# shercoman



## shercoman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm about to embark on the repair of the table on my Globe horizontal mill. I bought half pound of #77 Muggyweld cast rod,which I assume is a nickel alloy. I plan to tig this deal. I have a can of nickel stick rod which I tried out last weekend after cleaning off the flux.I've looked around some on this and Jody's forum,but have found no info on this specific subject . I like the tig because of the controllability of the  heat with the foot pedal,and am up to speed on preheat, cooling etc. Anyone care to contribute some words from the wise? I'm taking pics and will same as I go along.


----------



## Ed T (Jan 12, 2014)

Not an expert on this topic, but I recall some stuff on Jody's site about TIG brazing using aluminum bronze rod. Brazing has the advantage of being more ductile than iron rod and can accommodate the shrinking and stretching better. I know a guy who welds up cracked engine blocks for big block chevys and he TIGs with iron rod and peens after about an inch and then goes back for another inch etc. The weld is virtually invisible after he does his secret texturing process. It the repairs of this type that I have done, I'm a big fan of fixturing the joint somehow so that it stays aligned. I have used pins and screws with some success. Just lining things up and hoping they'll stay that way as the weld progresses hasn't worked well for me. Tacks on cast are really brittle and tend to fail since the forces of shrinkage and all are really huge. Again, I'm not an expert. Good luck with your project.


----------

